# Best Fuel Rail For the Rb26DETT motor?



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, new to the forum here, found you guys as i was diong some research on trying to figure out what the best fuel rail is for the money for the rb26 mtoor. I've heard of GodSpeed, Sard, hks, greddy, tomei, but cant decide which route is best to go, i have the PD1000 injectors....any input would be awesome.

Thanks,

Lebs


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I have the Tomei rail.....

It works!!!!

and has the benefit of 2 inputs and a centre return.

TT


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a knock off HKS one, same thing duel in a centre return, cheap as.

Having said that, why do you think you need to replace it?
Are you running multiple fuel pumps?


----------



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

no, not yet, but eventually, and after this build i mine as well do it while its being worked on as i see it. Is there only one Tomei Fuel Rail for the rb26?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

ID1000s will work with the stock fuel rail... best fuel rail for the money


----------



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

does anyone know what the difference between a Tomei Denso Rail or a Tomei JECS Rail?


----------



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

lol thats what i keep hearing infamous, but cant go wrong wtih the look and if im getting it for free


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

FairLadyZ32TT said:


> does anyone know what the difference between a Tomei Denso Rail or a Tomei JECS Rail?


JECS is stock size - 10.5mm.
Denso is 11mm.

IDs come in 11mm or 14mm.


----------



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

infamous_t said:


> JECS is stock size - 10.5mm.
> Denso is 11mm.
> 
> IDs come in 11mm or 14mm.


Thanks brotha, so i need the Denso....appreciate it cant wait to post you guys some pics of the car


----------



## FairLadyZ32TT (Oct 9, 2013)

what do you guys think of the Tomei Cams?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

There is another rail coming onto the market soon , very good price as well;

ASNU the people that make the excellent injector set have just going to release fuel rails;

will have some details very soon but they are going to be a lot cheaper than any of the Japanese made rails but will be excellent quality.


if your on facebook have a look at this link

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85402378201.326579.82146418200&type=1&theater

thnaks


----------



## Axu (Jun 19, 2012)

looks interesting


----------

